# Natural Beekeeping Near Wheeling WV



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

I am located in Jacobsburg, Ohio near Wheeling West Virginia. I have Built 5 HTB hives from Phil Chandler’s (biobees.com) plans and have 2 populated going into the winter. I’m a member of the local beekeepers association which is all Langstroth oriented. For those who just aren’t interested in traditional Langstroth hive beekeeping there is no local group that I know of. Therefore I will be the beginning of the area club (name TBD) and I am available to help those in the area who wish to be involved. You can PM me on this forum or email me at: 
sapandhoney at yahoo dot com.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

I live near Pittsburgh, with one TBH, hoping to make it thru the winter. Building more this winter.

Would love to start an association with you. 
Carrie


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Do you think we should move this to TBH forum? 
I am asking my previous contacts from Pa to reply. I know someone had a warre, but lost the post.
Carrie


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Carrie,
Wow that is great. Thought I was all alone here. Isn’t it a bit of a drive to Wheeling? Well, now there are 2.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Beefool said:


> Carrie,
> Wow that is great. Thought I was all alone here. Isn’t it a bit of a drive to Wheeling? Well, now there are 2.


Ro

Surely we can find a place in the area to make it somewhat convenient for all of us.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

That puts the roving push pin in Washington PA.


----------

